# Waiting to make the move!!



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm soooo jealous of you all who have made the move to Egypt, Sharm inparticular. I am longing for the day my husband and I can spend more time there. I am ready now but my husband needs alittle more time before he commits to it. We have an apartment in sharm and I would hope to find work as beauty therapist. Just want to say thanks to everyone on here, you all have good advise and I enjoying reading about peoples situations etc, makes me feel I have some sort of contact with sharm probably sounds odd!!
How have you found doctors and dentist, any experience of these yet?!
How is the clean up going after the floods?
Are there any things that you thnk are important to do before you leave the UK?
Excellent site, thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm soooo jealous of you all who have made the move to Egypt, Sharm inparticular. I am longing for the day my husband and I can spend more time there. I am ready now but my husband needs alittle more time before he commits to it. We have an apartment in sharm and I would hope to find work as beauty therapist. Just want to say thanks to everyone on here, you all have good advise and I enjoying reading about peoples situations etc, makes me feel I have some sort of contact with sharm probably sounds odd!!
> How have you found doctors and dentist, any experience of these yet?!
> How is the clean up going after the floods?
> ...


Don't wait, just do it 

Sharm's a little cloudy these days, you're not missing much. Although still reasonably warm. No more flooding and the clean up I think it all but done. I still see a few places here and there where they need to do some repairs to the ceiling, and as far as I know terminal two of the airport is still closed after their ceiling collapsed, but all almost back on track otherwise.

Drs & dentists - I try to avoid them, lol. The best dentist in Sharm most would agree is Dr. Hassan from Sharm Dental Clinic, but for me way too expensive. I have my dentist in Alex, who is excellent. And for the price difference I can actually pay for the flights and a holiday!!! As for doctors, a new hospital recently opened beside Metro in Old Market, which I've heard many good things about. For more simple or less urgent problems then Sinai Clinic is probably the best. But thankfully I have no personal experience of any.

Now, what do to before leaving. I would say stock up on the items you can't live without and can't get here (or at least can't get easily). People I know usually say marmite, gravy granules or vinegar. Personally I bring over Pimms


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Don't wait, just do it
> 
> Sharm's a little cloudy these days, you're not missing much. Although still reasonably warm. No more flooding and the clean up I think it all but done. I still see a few places here and there where they need to do some repairs to the ceiling, and as far as I know terminal two of the airport is still closed after their ceiling collapsed, but all almost back on track otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam for your reply.
I just want to come over now! Sounds like a huge difference in costs of dentist.
I hope to come this year for a holiday and then next year my husband said I could go for longer and try to get some work. Can I ask do you work and how long have you been in Sharm? Do you come back to england?
Also do you have health insurance?
Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Thanks Sam for your reply.
> I just want to come over now! Sounds like a huge difference in costs of dentist.
> I hope to come this year for a holiday and then next year my husband said I could go for longer and try to get some work. Can I ask do you work and how long have you been in Sharm? Do you come back to england?
> Also do you have health insurance?
> Sorry for all the questions!!


Hi,

Yes, generally costs between Sharm and elsewhere differ significantly. For my dentist work, I paid 1100 LE for a root canal and filling, all in one sitting, was 2-3 hours work. I got quoted for a crown to finish the job in Sharm, and they said 2500 LE!! So I'm going back to Alex when I can to sort it out. I don't have health insurance.

I have been living in Sharm almost three and a half years, and have worked all but 2 months of that. Initially in travel agency, now in real estate. Working here is of course very different to being on holiday here, but I still love being here and have no plans to leave. I go back to UK to visit usually once per year.

Don't worry about questions, ask away, it's why we're all here 

Sam


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, generally costs between Sharm and elsewhere differ significantly. For my dentist work, I paid 1100 LE for a root canal and filling, all in one sitting, was 2-3 hours work. I got quoted for a crown to finish the job in Sharm, and they said 2500 LE!! So I'm going back to Alex when I can to sort it out. I don't have health insurance.
> 
> ...


Crikey was it a gold crown!!
Is it easier to find work once your in sharm?
When we come over we normally shop in the metro and old market for fruit, do recommend anywhere different?
I love sharm even with the hassle and don't feel threatened but whats it like if I was there without my husband for awhile?
Thanks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Crikey was it a gold crown!!
> Is it easier to find work once your in sharm?
> When we come over we normally shop in the metro and old market for fruit, do recommend anywhere different?
> I love sharm even with the hassle and don't feel threatened but whats it like if I was there without my husband for awhile?
> Thanks.


LOL, I'd expect a diamond crown for that price!!!
I would say in general it is easier to find work once you are here, as most employers will require an interview first. I guess it could depend on the type of work you are looking for though. I know some people who have secured a job before traveling, but I'm not sure it is a majority.
For shopping, Metro is definitely the best (Nabq if possible as it is bigger and cleaner) and as you rightly say Old Market for fruits or bits and bobs around the home.
Although some people have reported harassment, I personally have never experienced anything intimidating or threatening whilst being alone in Sharm. Nothing more than the usual "come into my shop my friend, I give you good price". The occasional "ya mozza" but nothing harmful.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya Mozza is slang and it means sexy babe ... just so you know lol


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> LOL, I'd expect a diamond crown for that price!!!
> I would say in general it is easier to find work once you are here, as most employers will require an interview first. I guess it could depend on the type of work you are looking for though. I know some people who have secured a job before traveling, but I'm not sure it is a majority.
> For shopping, Metro is definitely the best (Nabq if possible as it is bigger and cleaner) and as you rightly say Old Market for fruits or bits and bobs around the home.
> Although some people have reported harassment, I personally have never experienced anything intimidating or threatening whilst being alone in Sharm. Nothing more than the usual "come into my shop my friend, I give you good price". The occasional "ya mozza" but nothing harmful.


Thanks MS I was wondering what it ment!!
Thanks sam once again very helpful. I'm not sure if I'm thinking too much but we keep trying to decided if we would need some kind of travel insurance?! How do most people sort out health care etc? I guess I'm stressing abit as my husband is alot older than me, I know we never know whats going to happen and who will go (die) first but just want to be prepare for all cases. Sorry abit morbid! Any advise would be good.
Do you drive in sharm Sam or stick with taxis/bus?
Cheers


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Thanks MS I was wondering what it ment!!
> Thanks sam once again very helpful. I'm not sure if I'm thinking too much but we keep trying to decided if we would need some kind of travel insurance?! How do most people sort out health care etc? I guess I'm stressing abit as my husband is alot older than me, I know we never know whats going to happen and who will go (die) first but just want to be prepare for all cases. Sorry abit morbid! Any advise would be good.
> Do you drive in sharm Sam or stick with taxis/bus?
> Cheers


Hi Again 

I have got the Egyptian license and I do drive in Sharm - but I don't have a car (yet) and wrecked the other half's last week :sorry: so and having to use the buses and taxis again. Driving in Sharm is really fine to be honest, I can understand it seems intimidating if you are not used to the roads or the mentality of the Egyptian drivers, but as Sharm's roads are not crowded like the cities once you get used to it then it's fine. I'm not sure how I'll fare driving in UK again, I'll never be able to stick between the lines 

As for health insurance, you may need to ask someone else. I don't have any and haven't even considered it hwell:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

josmiler05 said:


> Thanks MS I was wondering what it ment!!
> Thanks sam once again very helpful. I'm not sure if I'm thinking too much but we keep trying to decided if we would need some kind of travel insurance?! How do most people sort out health care etc? I guess I'm stressing abit as my husband is alot older than me, I know we never know whats going to happen and who will go (die) first but just want to be prepare for all cases. Sorry abit morbid! Any advise would be good.
> Do you drive in sharm Sam or stick with taxis/bus?
> Cheers


I've been told a PPP do a good health insurance, or DAN who do divers insurance, but you don't HAVE to be a diver. 
Start out with Post office travel ins, valid for up to 3 months, I've heard good things about them, not least that they actually pay out on claims lol. 
Some hospitals in Hurghada have their own insurance plans, I don't know much about them, but obviously they exclude repatriation/air ambulance so work out much cheaper.


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Helen I will look into the ones you mentioned.
Thanks again sam, another question.....do you need to take a driving test in sharm or do you just apply for an international driving licence?
Trying to contain my excitement incase I burn out before I get there!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Thanks Helen I will look into the ones you mentioned.
> Thanks again sam, another question.....do you need to take a driving test in sharm or do you just apply for an international driving licence?
> Trying to contain my excitement incase I burn out before I get there!!


An International Driving Permit will suffice. You can get this from the Post Office before travelling out, and I believe it is valid for one year (it's not expensive either, but can't remember how much). I think the IDP is renewable annually, but can't remember the ins and outs, PO will be able to give you full information though. I personally went for the Egyptian License as I plan to stay permanently and just made it easier in the long run. For this you do have to do a driving test, but it's ridiculously simple.


----------

